# Mac OS9 et QuarkXpress



## WebOliver (12 Février 2000)

Est-ce que Quark Xpress 3.32 est compatible avec MacOS 9? Et PageMaker 6.5?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2000)

Avec X Press, pas de problèmes, je n'ai pas testé avec Page Maker.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2000)

j'espere que didier dit vrais car je viens de commander MACOS9 et j'ai qk3,32 dis moi si tu as des probleme car pour moi se searit la catastrophe j'ai ma boutique en qk


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2000)

En fait j'ai Xpress 3.31, ça change qqch? Est-ce qu'il est compatible?


----------



## cl97 (13 Février 2000)

En ce qui concerne PageMaker 6.5 plus, je l'ai essayé rapidement sous OS 9 et je n'ai eut aucun pb, mais je ne l'ai utilisé que quelques heures

chris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2000)

Je confirme, tant la version 3.31 que la 3.32 fonctionnent sans problèmes avec Mac OS 9. Je les utilise quotidiennement et tout roule !

[Ce message à été édité par Didier (Édité le 12-02-2000).]


----------

